# حياة الأسرة من الداخل والخارج...



## ABOTARBO (1 أبريل 2010)

*حياة الأسرة من الداخل والخارج

:download:
* 


فضعوا كلماتي هذه على قلوبكم ونفوسكم واربطوها علامة على أيديكم ولتكن عصائب بين عيونكم.. واكتبها على قوائم أبواب بيتك وعلى أبوابك ( تث 11: 18 -20)


تقدم لنا هذه الأعداد من كلمة الله وصفاً صحياً لحياة روحية أسرية صحيحة، إذ يبدأ البناء الأسري من كلمة الله المنقوشة على القلوب والعقول لأولئك المرتبطين بالزواج المسيحي. وتُعتبر كلمة الله المخبَّأة في القلب هي الجوهر الفعَّال في طابع حياة الوالدين المسيحيين حيث كلمة الله تؤثر في حياتهما وأفعالهما تأثيراً مباشراً، وهذا هو المقصود بالاستعارة في قول الكتاب "علامة على أيديكم". "ولتكن عصائب بين عيونكم" لتعطي المقدرة على رؤية العالم بالارتباط بالشركة مع الله. وبعبارة أخرى فإن الوالدين يصوّران ويعلّمان طريق الله لأولادهما عندما لا تكون هناك تناقضات بين أقوالهما وأفعالهما. 
*وماذا من جهة الأولاد ؟* ..
 الأمر واضح "وعلِّمها ـ أي كلمة الله ـ لأولادك" فيجب أن يكون للكلمة مكان بارز، فتأخذ الجزء الأكبر من الأحاديث سواء كانت داخل البيت أو خارجه. 
والمظهر الثاني
 للتنشئة يعتمد على طبيعة الاختبارات الروحية في البيت، ومظهر العائلة أمام العالم، إذ أن عبارة "أبواب بيتك" تصوّر لنا الأجواء الداخلية وحياة الأسرة الاختبارية، أما "أبوابك" فتعرض لنا مظهر العائلة في الخارج. 
غالباً ما تهتم العائلات بالوجهة الروحية في ناحية واحدة، في حين تهمل الأخرى. فثمة مجهود ضخم يُبذل للظهور الخارجي بمظهر يُشبه العائلة المسيحية في عيون الآخرين، أو العكس، حيث يكون البناء الداخلي نفسه مسيحياً حقاً، ولكن من الخارج تصعب التفرقة بين هذه الأسرة وأية أسرة أخرى. 
وعندما يبدو المظهر الخارجي مسيحياً ولكن الداخلي ليس كذلك فالنتيجة مروِّعة!
 إذ بمجرد أن تحتك هذه الأسرة بالعالم، تجد نفسها وقد تهاوت! وعندما لا يعكس المظهر الخارجي الحقيقة الداخلية، يترك الأولاد جانباً السلوك المسيحي الحقيقي في المنزل عندما يخرجون للعالم. 
وبإيجاز، فإن عملية التنشئة لبناء الأسرة المسيحية الصحيحة بحسب المكتوب مبنية على إصلاح الأبواب الداخلية doors والخارجية gates لتكون النتيجة الأكيدة مظهراً أسرياً بلا تناقضات بين الداخل والخارج. 

جيمس ب. تروتزر


*:smi411:
*
*
*
*م ن ق و ل للامانة
*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 أبريل 2010)

تسلم ايدك

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2010)

الأسرة في المفهوم المسيحي كنيسة صغير إذ يقول الرسول بولس إلى فليمون المحبوب وإلى الكنيسة التي في بيتك وهي مجال لاخبار عمل الله في توحيد الزوجين وفي تقديس نسلهما للمسيح وفي الاشعاع المبارك في الوسط المحيط.

مموضوع ممتاز ابو تربو


----------



## النهيسى (16 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا للموضوع الهام و الرائع والمجهود​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2010)

موضوع راااااااائع 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2010)

​


----------

